# 38 in. deck blades



## bsaunier (Sep 19, 2009)

Both my agco and simplicity have 38 in. decks. The 38's have 2 different length blades. I've been looking for gator blades. Also I've heard different opinions on the mulching kit from simplicity. I do have a bagger. Clean Sweep model. I'd like to bag once and a while and mulch with the other perhaps 3 out of 4 times. Any first hand tips appreciated.
Bob
99 simplicity LTH 12.5 bagger
95 Agco 1614H
74 Bolens (tiller, plow, wheel weights, chains, 2 decks)


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

get the mulch kit, bagging isnt great for the lawn, basically robbing the natural nutrients, unless you fertilize(my opinion personally) Mulch kit is around 200. You have to set it up yourself. The mulch blades for it arent like gator blades, the pitch on the back side of the blade is just slightly higher my co-worker said to me.


----------



## Eddie 70 (Mar 23, 2009)

Are the Gator blades worth the money and are they a good idea to use? Once I put the blades on the mower they will probably not come back off the mower until fall. Will the Gators be okay to use like this or should they be sharpened more often?


----------

